
Ask HN: How does one become good at C/C++ - mraza007
Hi Everyone,
It’s one of my goals to work for a HFT writing software and they mostly require c++ and I’m not really good at it. I’m intermediate at python and have programmed extensively. I do know my CS concepts but how do I become good at C++ what type of projects I can involve my self into in order to become good at it
======
heldrida
Ask yourself what makes you an intermediate python developer, do the same for
c++, that's all.

